

FAQ of Hacker Monthly - bearwithclaws
http://hackermonthly.posterous.com/frequently-asked-questions-of-hacker-monthly

======
jamesshamenski
Is this a de-evolution experiment?

What makes HN valuable is the community. Smart, relevant and immediate
conversations. I dare to say this idea exploits, over-extends and
misappropriates what value is present here.

The intention to contact all commenter's of 80+ vote stories is ... let's say
typing is easier than doing (see: google buzz debacle).

~~~
greyman
You are right about the community, but many articles submitted to HN and many
comments are also valuable in and of itself... it all depends on how he will
execute the editorial part.

What I am surprised about is when he says that he obtained permission for at
least 50% of articles to be reprinted in his Monthly (if I understand it
correctly). So some professional journalist or blogger toils for days to
produce some article, and then just allow someone to reprint it without
compensation? Moreover, if the article was printed in some commercial media
like NYT, shouldn't also NYT grant the permission?

~~~
colinplamondon
Most folks blog to raise awareness for their business or themselves. A couple
$20 conversions > AdWords for the majority of HN.

------
greyman
Good luck with your initiative, it's the first time I hear about the idea to
create printed monthly from HN content.

What I think would be also useful is to not only reprint articles with some
karma point threshold, but to produce complete editorial layer on top of HN
forum... like handpick, curate and comment on the best submissions, or map how
HN is evolving as a whole, etc... lot's of possibilities when I think about it
now.

------
JacobAldridge
Sending through express permission for you to use my comments. Honestly, I'm
not sure if that's even necessary, and I'd hate to see this ambitious project
fall over because 1) Comments are valuable, and 2) Gaining individual
permission to reproduce those becomes too difficult.

~~~
gjm11
Mine too. (I'm posting this because until recently there was no contact
information in my profile.)

------
rpledge
Out of curiosity, what's the expected latency (i.e. time from where you pick
the articles to date you ship the hard copies) of this? I stopped reading news
magazines and papers because the latency in the information was too slow, but
I still read magazines that have a longer shelf life. The FAQ says you will
filter out time sensitive stories, but everything has some limit....

